# Who Started Fish Forums?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wondering...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

It could be Shaggy, but I would have have to give Reefneck all the credit for keeping it awesome, may he rest in peace.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mark of aquabid.com started it as the AAAA (atlanta area aquarium association) forum. Looks like around Jan 05. It has since been sold at least twice and AAAA has started a new forum (Nov. 08) which is growing quickly. It seems like a forum with a pre-made user base is a lot easier to get off the ground than making one and then trying to get people to come.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Mark of aquabid.com started it as the AAAA (atlanta area aquarium association) forum. Looks like around Jan 05. It has since been sold at least twice and AAAA has started a new forum (Nov. 08) which is growing quickly. It seems like a forum with a pre-made user base is a lot easier to get off the ground than making one and then trying to get people to come.


It is, i've built forums from the ground up several times... 

And it never works out as planned.. You will have an active forum for a few months, then it goes downhill... hard work.

@ Albino, whos reefneck and how did he die?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Albino_101 said:


> may he rest in peace.


Fixed. Peace, not piece.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Reefneck was the greatest member on this forum, he passed away due to cancer.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

now i belive the greatest member is TOS, however u guys are all cool too.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Mark of aquabid.com started it as the AAAA (atlanta area aquarium association) forum. Looks like around Jan 05. It has since been sold at least twice and AAAA has started a new forum (Nov. 08) which is growing quickly. It seems like a forum with a pre-made user base is a lot easier to get off the ground than making one and then trying to get people to come.


 whats the adress of the website


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum.php


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

emc7 said:


> http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum.php


Funny, I totally forgot about this board for nearly 4 years. I do remember you emc7 from those days. Anyone else still on the board, like justonemore20 Kristen I think her name was. Or has everyone left?

Cheers mate.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm still around...how you been, gv?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

How is it that we talk about people leaving forums and an old member just happens to wander back? Strange. I blame the three related Murphies at my school. Stupid family laws...


Oh yeah! Sanity! Hi and welcome back! Please do stay for a while! Start a reef tank while you're at it!!! :fun:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

justonemore has been gone a while. I miss her plant advice, mine is always along the lines of "don't pay more than $1 so you won't mind when it dies'. Some of the oldies drift in from time to time. Many of the Atl people are on the club board. But you know how it goes. You get real active for a while and then life gets in way.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Girth! Long time no see, dude!

Reefneck was awesome. A bit cantankerous, but skilled enough to back it up every time. Heh,heh.

Me? The greatest member? HA! That's a laugh. I couldn't hold a candle to some of these other guys.

Mr Fish, you have a lot of experience with building and launching forums? 
I might just have a bit of a project for you, if you like a small challenge.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Right on, glad to see some of the old guard is still around.... And thanks for the welcome back!

Ya, life does get in the way......

Funny how it's hard to make time for forums, yet there is always time to deconstruct, reconstruact every tank in your house, and buy a few more...:chair:

I'll certainly stick around for awhile, see if we can't save a few fish here and there from a short life filled with amonia and nitrites...... 

GV


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

It's even older than that - The internet wayback machine ( http://waybackmachine.org ) has cached pages for FF going all the way back to Oct 2000 (I thought it was around before that but I guess not).
I know it was early in the decade that I started visiting.

Back then, FF was part of a network of fishy sites, including Fish Link Central and AquaRank.

http://replay.waybackmachine.org/200011210844/http://www.fishlinkcentral.com/


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

I like toirtles


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

redpaulhus said:


> It's even older than that - The internet wayback machine ( http://waybackmachine.org ) has cached pages for FF going all the way back to Oct 2000 (I thought it was around before that but I guess not).
> I know it was early in the decade that I started visiting.
> 
> Back then, FF was part of a network of fishy sites, including Fish Link Central and AquaRank.
> ...


how does this website work??

i cant find anyhting


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

BV77 said:


> I'm still around...how you been, gv?


whats funny is you are the reason I remembered this forum. I was talking about having a finished basement full of tanks, and I remembered seeing that pic of your basement, wall to wall tanks, and telling my GF about it. That we should consider Alaska cause the water is free  I have about 2500g so water gets pricey... Anyhow, I remembered this furom and googled it... Do you still have the wall to wall tanks? If so do send a pic.

Cheers

Zig.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cool, I knew it went back, but 05 was the oldest post I could see still archived on the current site. He must have added the AAAA section later. 

Support Mark. Aquabid.com is an amazing resource and it doesn't net him much for the amount of time he gives it and he is hosting the new club forum for no pay.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I like how no one noticed that I joined FF back in 08 but reefneck passed before that, to let you guys know why is that I have been lurking around this forum forever but didn't actually make an account until 2008.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

HA same here been going to this site here and thier over the years to answer questions i needed answered but never made a account till a few months ago cause I decided to jump into a new style of tank and fig it would be esier to make an account so i could start threads and not have to search around the web for the answers i was looking for, realized over time that everytime i searched the web for answers or salutions to questions, i always ended up finding the answers i liked the most on here, so i decided to make this forum my go to place, and now since then i have become a bit addicted but a good addiction, i have learned alot in my many of hours spent reading threads on here.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I love this forum! I went to the AAAA website, and it's not nearly as nice as this one. I think I'll just stay here. 

And all the cool names?! Come on! "The Water Hole", "The Trading Post", who can beat a nice, friendly website like this one?!

IheartFishForums!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I use both. You can't beat local for buying and selling fish and tanks. But its nice to have 5 years of archived threads here to point to. Wish it went all the way back. Instead of typing it all again, you can just link. Family specific forums (cichlid, catfish, livebearer etc.) are nice too, especially for IDing fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Mark Barnett started FF back in 2000...somewhere around 2004 or 2005 he sold it to shaggy(Brian)....this past year shaggy sold it to a pet group..interestingly enough,the pet group does not keep pets..especially fish..FF is just another notch in their belt..
reefneck was an integral part of FF...he passed away from cancer at the early age of 42 leaving behind his wife and 2 daughters.... 
GV...good to see you again..there are still a few of us old folks hanging around..


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

it would be nice though if the owners made an account so we could actually contact them about things like chat issues, also if the current mods leave, who would moderate the forum??? It would be utter anarchy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the site owners know about the chat issues and such...they havew known since day 1.....they don't care....
if all of the mods left they would never notice..there are 50 top authorities here to take their places..maybe even more..heck ; if i can be a mod,a piece of duckweed could be a mod....


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

loha who is this pet group then, also im saying if the mods left then no one would have the power on the forums to make other people mods.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fishforums was bought by a company that owns several pet related sites...www.petguide.com
the site administrator here is Yung Lee..


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

hmm yung lee sounds like a name for a chinese bot spamming forums but oh well, thanks.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Why is Albino_101 banned? Hmmm....


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

funlad3 you actually had me scared there for a second....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Me, too, since I know that I didn't ban him.

This forum has been around for quite awhile, hasn't it? It's seen it's share of ups and downs, too, lemmetellya.

Did you know that this was once the #1 fishy forum on the web? It's true. When it wasn't in the top spot, it was at least always in the top 5.
Things sure have changed. I don't know if we can ever again reclaim our past glory.

However.. I have a plan.
It's an odd plan. It's a weird plan. It's an original plan. It's a plan so crazy it just might work.

Alas, it is beyond my capability. If any of you are bona-fide forum/website experts and would like to help do something that has never been done before on the internet, then let me know.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm...well ; i do know of a nice friendly site that gets no usage but has a great functioning chat that won't kill your computer..it just needs some good peoples to get it rollin...
www.aquauniverse.org


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe we can get together and buy our forum back??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It would cost a bundle. Osiris was trying to buy it himself, but couldn't match what the other guys offered.

Anyway, the aquauniverse site that Lohachata linked to does have a solid chat program that works. That site was created by one of our own members.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

so whats this idea SALT? you got me curiouse as hell now, i'd love to see this site be on top, and I dont know why it still isnt? any fish forum I have been on doesnt hold a candle to the thread info and the knowledge of the members that FF has, and what are we talking when it comes to price of purchaseing the site? I would love to donate to the site, if the onwers actully cared about it more, I hear from other people on here that they make anough money from adds, but you would think if we supported it more they would care more about keeping the site running smoother? but I havnt been a member as long as most of you too know how the onwers work things.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The problem is that the new server we wound up on cannot handle the things we need it to handle, but to fix it would require retooling all of the other sites on it, which is simply not going to happen.

I don't know the final price paid for it by the new owner, and even if I did I'm sure he'd be plenty mad at me for revealing it. I do know that it was a lot more than what Osiris was going to pay, and he was rolling in dough. I've bought cars for less. We'd never be able to buy it back.

The idea I have is huge. Too big to blurt out in public huge. We'd have to be FIRST to make it work or it wouldn't be worth doing it at all huge. HUGE. As such I can't say what it is, lest someone else try it first and ruin everything.

Again, any web monkeys here who can do some cool stuff should really let me know if they'd like to help make history. ( okay, minor footnote in the grand scheme of things history, but history nonetheless )


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well do you need somebody to do codeing or design structering? when i was younger me and a few friends played around with making local business websites nothing major but we made a few bucks and it was a way to make some summer cash.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I can design like images and all that but I dont code any. I use photoshop.


----------

